
“Ghost in the Shell - Remake” - daverstam
https://theshell.xyz
======
diimdeep
SSH automatically presents a public key to the server when trying to
authenticate. If the server doesn't know that key, then SSH tries the next
one. You can enumerate all of someone's keys this way (like
[https://blog.filippo.io/ssh-whoami-filippo-io/](https://blog.filippo.io/ssh-
whoami-filippo-io/) SSH server does)

If you want to disable this sort of behaviour you can disable SSH from sending
keys automatically, and then tell SSH which identity files need to be sent to
each host.

In your .ssh/config, something like:

    
    
        # Ignore SSH keys unless specified in Host subsection
        IdentitiesOnly yes
    
        # Send your public key to github only
        Host github.com
            IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
    
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10004678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10004678)

~~~
jit_hacker
Serious question, what's the real harm in this since it's just public keys?
Just allowing a server to discover all the other servers you may have been
talking to?

~~~
openasocket
In most cases, no real harm. However, it does give away some information about
you which can be used to fingerprint you. This data is also, I'm 99% sure,
transmitted in plaintext, so a passive adversary can gather this information
as well. For most uses I wouldn't worry about it. But, if you're an attacker,
say forcing your way onto an SSH server with a weak password, it can be a
valuable source of information for identifying you.

~~~
scott_karana
> This data is also, I'm 99% sure, transmitted in plaintext

I was curious about this, so I did some research.

First, if you run `ssh -v`, you can see that there's a key exchange (eg,
Diffie-Hellman), _then_ a cipher and MAC are negotiated, and _only_ once you
get to the user authentication portion do your public keys get sent to the
server.

So, only Alice and Bob can see the public keys: not Mallory.

Further reading: SSH transport layer,
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4253](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4253)

~~~
openasocket
Ah yes, you're right! I remembered there is some stuff transmitted in
plaintext at the beginning, but it's just the normal SSL cipher-suite
negotiation.

------
hd4
I wish Serial Experiments Lain got as much recognition and discussion around
it as GitS. SE:L seems to have more to do with being an actual hacker.

~~~
lawik
I loved SE:L. But like many hacking-oriented shows (I'm looking at you,
Mr.Robot) it felt a need to go out into weird philosphical "what is reality?"
and psycological strangeness.

I would love to see something that stays with the stuff I actually like about
them. Philosophy and psychological exploration can be fine but I would
absolutely love to see a show like one of those that stays closer to the
ground.

GitS is primarily cyberpunk as I see it rather than focused on hacking.
Hacking is just an element. Lain is focused on philosophy, psychology and
spiritual weirdness and uses technology for aesthetics and as a tool to
explore the bigger themes.

I'd love something like a heist-movie that stays close to the keyboard, like
the most techie and coherent parts of Mr. Robot.

~~~
CJKinni
I've been hoping for a while that we'd get this kind of movie. And I do think
we're getting closer to it. There are a few recent movies that provide hints
about how a film could successfully capture a hacking experience:

\- The research scenes in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. \- The texting
scenes in Personal Shopper and House of Cards.

Does anyone have any other recommendations of close-to-the-keyboard style
portrayals of communication, research, and hacking?

~~~
lawik
Is this The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo as in the american version? I haven't
watched that, worthwhile? Being from Sweden I did read the books and see the
swedish films :)

------
agumonkey
Can't wait for the sql: Ghost in the REPL

~~~
lawik
Or GitS: Stand-Alone Container?

------
hultner
Got me thinking about the ASCII Star Wars via telnet.

Tried the classic telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl but noticed that it doesn't
allow me to connect. Anyone know if it's still available somewhere?

~~~
lloeki
`telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl 23` works just fine for me

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Not for me. Maybe they have a connection limit which HN users are surpassing?

~~~
Moter8
It works, it also greeted me with a "you use ipv6, you rock" message.

~~~
quirkafleeg
Doesn't work for me (outside Europe). Didn't work from US server too. Did work
from UK VPS.

So maybe only works within Europe, or has some other IP/location restriction.

~~~
mgbmtl
Works for me in Canada, but only using IPv6.

------
pluma
I'm not sure what I expected.

~~~
amorphid
I can't wait for the Bash version of Ninja Scroll.

------
tambourine_man
The intro text is very impressive.

The actual “movie”, not so much

------
lesingerouge
In my opinion it's much better than the live-action movie.

------
kstenerud
That's a shame. Seeing the link on HN I was expecting something epic like Star
Asciimation Wars, not some silly Reddit level prank :/

~~~
daverstam
Sorry about that, I was hoping someone on HN could explain more technically
how this actually works.

------
klapinat0r
Is it down?

    
    
      $ ssh ghost@theshell.xyz
      ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

------
forgottenacc57
Can someone tell me what it is please? I'm not connecting to some random
server because it sounds suspicious.

~~~
542458
Spoilers: [http://imgur.com/a/bRaCL](http://imgur.com/a/bRaCL)

------
bigjimslade
It was much better than <i>Cats</i>. I want to see it again and again.

------
tzhenghao
Any chance of OP doing a technical write-up for this? This looks super cool

~~~
daverstam
Sadly I'm not the creator of this, only the messenger. I was hoping someone on
HN would be able to explain how this actually works.

------
krylon
The special effects are impressive!

------
booli
Ghostly performance

------
kreddor
Access denied

------
benliong78
Literally

------
noway421
Better then original

------
anc84
For #%&$'s sake mods, why did you have to completely ruin it by editorialising
the title?

The title is "GHOST IN THE SHELL | remake", please leave it as such.

edit: Thank you!

~~~
anc84
^ The title did spoil the contents for a while, it has been fixed.

------
albertini_89
AWESOME!!! HAHAH

------
mattiamato
nice remake!

------
mtrycz
Obligatory xkcd [https://xkcd.com/686/](https://xkcd.com/686/)

------
josvar
Nice ^^

------
camperman
Spooky!

------
tankenmate
Yes sire, very droll.

------
zython
Loved the sountrack. Cant wait for the sequel

